# What type of transfer case and diff fluid?



## bradcss (Dec 29, 2017)

The owners manual does not specify the type of transfer case & differential fluid I should use in our AWD Murano...anyone have access to this info? Also, can you provide how much fluid the transfer case takes after a drain and each differential? Thank you!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Should be in your manual, but it would help here if you specified the year of your Murano.

You can find a copy of the factory service manual for yours here

https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Most likely 75w90 and you probably need something like 1litre.

here is a thread with a how to at nissanmurano.org

Transfer Case and Rear Differential Fluid - Nissan Murano Forum


----------

